# Good Sector in ASX?



## JetDollars (12 July 2004)

Dear All,

What sector at the moment will you consider the good sector to invest?

is Technology sector going to get beter in the near future?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2012)

JetDollars said:


> Dear All,
> 
> What sector at the moment will you consider the good sector to invest?
> 
> is Technology sector going to get beter in the near future?




That is an excellent question mate, and I must apologise on behalf of all ASF members for taking so long to reply.

With China still going gangbusters I would guess Materials at present although, Information Technology and Biotech would be reasonable. And this is not advice, but just my guess.

Then again China could go backwards.

gg


----------



## Starcraftmazter (30 January 2012)

Medical.


----------



## sinner (30 January 2012)

After doing lots of research into sector rotation, I prefer to let the market tell me which is the good sector. Industry/sector based momentum strategies are well documented in the financial research literature. Strategies seem relatively simple, such as sorting by 6 month ROC each month and holding the top decile or quartile of performers. You can find some really good ones on the net if you poke around a bit. There are even ETFs on the NYSE based on the concept. In this way, I never have to ask "which is the good sector?". I can quantify the answer using many metrics (momentum, value, liquidity, etc).


----------

